# STOLEN 16 ft. red self bailer Achilles raft



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Buzz, I wish it were under better circumstances, the rafting community is small and a tight group and we'll keep an eye out for you!

Did you have any of your gear marked (i.e. Strap, oars, etc)? If so, what?

Serial numbers?

Do you have a picture of your trailer?

I'll do my best to keep an eye open for you. Best of luck!!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry man that sucks. RaftJackers must suffer!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

did they take the trailer too? Any pics of the whole rig on a the trailer? I'll keep my eye out for the raft for sure. the tandem tomcat looks like hundreds of them around here, so that might be tough if it's not out with the raft at the same time.


----------



## ChelseaRose (Jul 17, 2015)

*Still Hoping...*

Thanks for the responses...still looking and yes they took the trailer too. Pulled up in the middle of the night and stole the whole package from our driveway. Fortunately we pulled the Yeti and two small dry boxes as well as gear bags. The straps were mostly NRS some painted with blue and pink. Working on getting the serial numbers. Found a few more shots of the patches and a bit of the trailer. By the way how do you post to the main forum? Still trying to navigate the site.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

horrible karma. I will keep an eye out on the west coast rivers.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks for the updated pictures. Very unique trailer and especially with the boat. I'll keep my eyes peeled up here in Idaho. Who knows which direction it'll travel from Sandy.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Keep checking regularly on this site. It is a bot of some kind that searches all of craigslist.

Ad Hunt'r - Search ALL of Craigslist™ and more!

Good luck and really wish it was different circumstances that brought you to the buzz. 

There are many whitewater groups on yahoo as well.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy Cow. I live in Sandy Utah, and I'll confess to leaving my rig in my driveway after a trip. This scares the daylights out of me. Guess I better up my security. Did you have a hitch lock on the trailer? I used to keep one on my trailer, but have gotten lax over the years. I'll definitely put one on now.

I'll keep an eye out. You might want to let Anthony & Clinton at Utah Whitewater Gear know about this so they can keep an eye out for it as well. Bummer. I hope you can find it.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Stolen boats*

Really sorry to hear about this. Ill keep an eye around glenwood springs area. You may have checked already but if you have home owners insurance see if you can file a claim.


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll definitely keep an eye out on the Front Range. 

If I find it I can't promise I'll turn the vermin in unscathed.


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

The frame is a grey powder coated Cambridge Frame, the box is also a Cambridge, Aluminum dry box with dark grey ethafoam glued to the top. A white vinyl seat board covers front bay. I'm thinking the year of mfg was 1999. The color was starting to fade a little. There isn't alot of these out there so it should be easy to spot. Please contact Chelsea if you see something or have a sighting.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

we run old achilles up here on the upper c. i dont see too many of them, and that one's pretty unique. i'll keep my eyes open around here. 

this really is one of the scummiest things you can do to another person. 
if i find the fucker, i'll be sure to stuff his head in a mayonnaise jar for ya... 

good luck finding your rig. hoperully you get it all worked out


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I may have found the boats!!!! Also I have no idea how to move forward on getting this shit back? Call and go with the police? Advice here buzz community, what if it is legit though? However 800 for trailer and two boats is sketchy shit!

KSL.com Mobile


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

skiersteve3 said:


> I think I may have found the boats!!!! Also I have no idea how to move forward on getting this shit back? Call and go with the police? Advice here buzz community, what if it is legit though? However 800 for trailer and two boats is sketchy shit!
> 
> KSL.com Mobile


I agree on the price. I don't seem to be able to see the pics from the OP. The OP would need to contact the police ASAP to move on this. At this price it will not be around for long. You could go look at it and inflate the raft, act interested and have them call you if they get other offers. That might help it keep around long enough for the OP to get involved. If I remember correctly, the patch on the left front bow looked to be 5-8" just above the waterline.


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Buzz, I'm in contact with the police. Please do not call the number on the ad, I don't want this person to get away with this or have hint that we're suspect of their thievery. I'll keep you all updated as I am! Fingers crossed


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Red boats (one appears to be inflatable kayak), three oars (two yellow and one red,), wood floor, frame definitely meets the description, "I believe a ten foot trailer and two raft style boats" as a descriptor from the seller...this guy is not a boater and lives way way to close to the exact package that went missing. Having been robbed myself I'm maybe getting to worked up over this but I feel almost certain


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a match for sure! Good job Steve!


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

very stolen type of add. Keep us posted on what the police action is.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Nice. My stuff was stolen this summer too. Hope they get the gear back.


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Bummer news on this one folks, communication with the police took too long and the gear is gone. Confusion between where i live (Salt Lake City) and where the gear was originally stolen from (Sandy, 10 miles away) apparently sank the ship before anything could ever even sail. However, I'm not convinced getting in touch with the right police officer would have changed anything here, disappointing to say the least. In the future I would definitely look at going about this in a different direction, ex personally offering to buy the boats for a few hundred more if they would hold it for another day or something like that. 

It became very apparent when I finally was able to talk to an investigative police officer (4 hours later) that anything on their end needed to be far more calculated before they would move forward with anything. In seeing the pictures and the descriptions of the stolen stuff I have absolutely no doubt it was the stolen stuff. However, it became apparent that working through the law enforcement for this type of crime is pretty low on their priority list (at least in this area) and not something they will move quickly on. Sadly though, when $5000+ of stuff is for sale for $800, time is not going to be on our side.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

So was the stolen stuff sold or did the guy catch on and dump it?

If it was sold, which seems to be the case, I'd post an ad on ksl and craigslist stating that a stolen raft, trailer and gear was sold on...list date, pics etc


Ya never know, maybe the person that bought it is standup and will help convict the tweekers involved.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Skiersteve3,

Do NOT give up on this one. This is pretty obvious and there are avenues in which you can take. Contact every person you can think of that may be of assistance. Contact KSL. Contact your councilman/woman. Contact the mayor of Sandy.

Go to Sandy city and ask to meet with the chief. Property theft is huge in Salt Lake County, therefore this is a huge issue that involves law enforcement whether they want to deal with it or not. 

People laugh at my approach, however this has worked for me in the past and it has worked more than once.

The gear is NOT gone, its simply changed hands. You can follow it back to the toothless, baggy pants, waste of air, bags of rotted meat, and perhaps get restitution. 

Tda
slc


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

*This isn't the only one.*

Could we have a forum set aside just for reports of stolen gear? I'd be inclined to look at it from time to time just to refresh my memory. This boat was stolen months ago. Would I have remembered it if I had seen the ad? 

Let's do something to help people get their stuff back. And put the perps where they belong.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

The Mogur said:


> Could we have a forum set aside just for reports of stolen gear? I'd be inclined to look at it from time to time just to refresh my memory. This boat was stolen months ago. Would I have remembered it if I had seen the ad?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do something to help people get their stuff back. And put the perps where they belong.



Sounds like a good idea, but I doubt they will add another sub forum. It makes sense, most smart thieves will wait till they think the heat is off before they try to sell. Sad to this type of thing happen, but the truth is we have bigger problems in the world, so stollen property is not worth the resources of the police.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Sticky thread


----------



## Alpnrafter (Sep 4, 2009)

ChelseaRose, Peter Robert Herman in Facebook Group "Grand Canyon Private Boaters" is looking for you, may have found your boat!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2021)

Alpnrafter said:


> ChelseaRose, Peter Robert Herman in Facebook Group "Grand Canyon Private Boaters" is looking for you, may have found your boat!


Same human posted in Rafting Grand Canyon, he's seen your boat!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It's worth noting that the boat was stolen back in 2015. Hopefully it'll make it's way back to the owner, but after sending a PM to her I haven't heard anything back in about a week.


----------

